# FARA' RIDERE???



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Il dipartimento di scienze comportamentali di una  nota università americana, ha deciso di fare un esperimento singolare: ha  individuato undici isole deserte in mezzo all'oceano e vi ha portato le seguenti  persone:
Isola 1: due italiani e una italiana
Isola 2: due francesi e una  francese
Isola 3: due tedeschi e una tedesca
Isola 4: due greci e una  greca
Isola 5: due inglesi e una inglese
Isola 6: due bulgari e una  bulgara
Isola 7: due americani e una americana
Isola 8: due giapponesi e  una giapponese
Isola 9: due irlandesi e una irlandese
Isola 10: due  brasiliani e una brasiliana
Isola 11: due russi e una russa 



Due mesi  dopo sulle isole si è verificata la seguente situazione:




Isola 1: Uno  degli italiani ha ucciso l'altro per restare solo con l'italiana.
Isola 2: I  due francesi e la francese vivono felici e contenti in un armonioso mènage a  trois.
Isola 3: I due tedeschi hanno fatto un programma settimanale per  alternarsi a fare sesso con la tedesca.
Isola 4: I due greci dormono insieme,  e la greca svolge le faccende domestiche e cucina per loro.
Isola 5: I due  inglesi stanno aspettando che qualcuno li presenti alla donna inglese.
Isola  6: I due bulgari hanno guardato il mare, poi hanno guardato la bulgara, poi  hanno guardato il mare e hanno iniziato a nuotare....
Isola 7: I due  americani stanno prendendo in considerazione l'idea del suicidio, perché  l'americana continua incessantemente a parlare di lei, della vera natura del  femminismo, del fatto che lei può fare benissimo tutto quello che fanno loro,  della necessità della serenità interiore, dell'uguaglianza, della divisione  delle faccende domestiche, di come il suo ultimo fidanzato rispettava la sua  opinione, ecc., ecc., ma almeno non sta piovendo e non bisogna pagare le  tasse...
Isola 8: I due giapponesi hanno inviato un fax a Tokio e aspettano  istruzioni.
Isola 9: I due irlandesi hanno diviso l'isola in Nord e Sud e  ciascuno di loro ha aperto una distilleria. Non riescono a ricordare se fanno  sesso con la donna irlandese oppure no, colpa del troppo whisky di cocco, ma  almeno sono soddisfatti perché non ci sono inglesi.
Isola 10: Ognuno dei due  brasiliani è convinto che la brasiliana faccia sesso soltanto con  lui...
Isola 11:  I due russi scappano su una zattera  perche' la notte non si riesce a dormire: la russa RUSSA troppo  forte!!!!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

troppo bella...


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> troppo bella...



Io la prima volta che l'ho letta piangevo ... mi hanno fatto tanta pena gli americani ed i giapponesi


----------



## tatitati (25 Ottobre 2008)

AH.. GLI UOMINI....


----------

